# Jokers, P metallica!



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

This ad is up on another forum, guys got two Poecilotheria metallica slings at 1cm and trying to charge £150. :lol2:
Well I'm not stupid enough to go for that one, beware all! If you do decide that it's a good deal then you deserve to be ripped off! Don't even consider them and make the price come down.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

:lol2: What a rip-off.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Is that each or for them both????????


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Is that each or for them both????????


each!! they're smaller than the 1 i got from BTS as well, only 1cm

i got the ad upload notification yesterday, couldn't believe it when i saw how much he wanted, on top of the 150 he's still got the cheek to ask for an extra 6 quid RMSD


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> each!! they're smaller than the 1 i got from BTS as well, only 1cm
> 
> i got the ad upload notification yesterday, couldn't believe it when i saw how much he wanted, on top of the 150 he's still got the cheek to ask for an extra 6 quid RMSD


 Bloody hell!:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

pokie slings are bigger than 1cm when they hatch :lol2:


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

:gasp: thats bad enough each.. but cant he find some money out of that lot for the £6?!?! don't think theyll be moving in a hurry..


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> pokie slings are bigger than 1cm when they hatch :lol2:


probabaly not even a pokie haha

2 A.Genic slings, 150 each


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

haha, does anyone have the link for this? i wanna see if its true!! i cant quite believe it


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

vickysmith1 said:


> haha, does anyone have the link for this? i wanna see if its true!! i cant quite believe it


poecilotheria metallics slings - BTS Bulletin Board & Classifieds


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

wow....£157 for a p.metallica.... and so many things could go wrong.. hmm and the blokes new.. anyone smell something fishy?? or is he just too eager lol


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Totally fishy to me! Thats why I posted the thread to alert people. Everyone seems to go nuts for them. I just hope no one is stupid enough to go for them and encourage that kind of price hike, as if it isnt bad enough as it is!


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yea i know, theres a high chance that hes a scammer, and that the slings can turn up DOA, and theres a veryyyyy high chance there males. is all that really worth the risk of £157?? ......dont think so...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I expect he bought them at BTS and is hoping to make a quick profit. 

It's not like people never do that kind of thing on here with expensive spiders like M. balfouri :whistling2:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Totally agree there! I'm too tight anyway to fall for that one  People & greed make me laugh.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i hate people that are in it for the money rather than to actually help the hobby, and sadly most are nowadays, when do you ever see a reasonably priced Balfouri or Metallica?

hardly ever


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

we got our p.metallicas for £50 each, we're growing the little guys up so we can sex them and hopefully keep a female, we wont even be selling juvies at that price, its rediculous!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

vickysmith1 said:


> we got our p.metallicas for £50 each, we're growing the little guys up so we can sex them and hopefully keep a female, we wont even be selling juvies at that price, its rediculous!


yeah i got mine for 50 which i think in the current climate and demand for them is extremely reasonable

did you buy yours from Michael Scheller at BTS?

or somewhere else


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

im too tight to pay that much on 1 spiderling anyway :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I expect he bought them at BTS and is hoping to make a quick profit.
> 
> It's not like people never do that kind of thing on here with expensive spiders like M. balfouri :whistling2:


Hehehehehehehe i loveth u lisa :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldnt buy either of them until the price has come down and theres a fair few blue spiders about at reasonable prices. Still think P subfusca is prettier though, and as for blue spiders the H lividum is a cracker, my adult female is out nearly every night. Pseudohapolopus sp blue was at a reasonable price also...just need to get L violaceopes (might have spelled that wrong) then I think I'll have all the blue spiders I want. I think the motivation behind this is simply greed and a contempt for invert keepers in general, preying on peoples desire to own one of these rarities.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

*Food for thought*

Hasnt anyone thought of pulling together and buying in bulk for a better price, spreading cost and having a connected group of keepers? Sourcing diferent stock from Europe? Just a thought...


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I expect he bought them at BTS and is hoping to make a quick profit.
> 
> It's not like people never do that kind of thing on here with expensive spiders like M. balfouri :whistling2:


i will sell my balfouri for wot i want if people are paying £70 for a sling from preditor or pray mine at 7cm for £150 are a great price when in germany at the hamm show they are 200 euro+ for that size and someone came to me with a nice offer they i will sell them, people on hear have been paying £140 for 3cm ones so wots ur problem, im a business and have bills to pay so if u want to pay them i will drop my prices just for you!



selina20 said:


> Hehehehehehehe i loveth u lisa :flrt::flrt::flrt:


as per usual lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> i will sell my balfouri for wot i want if people are paying £70 for a sling from preditor or pray mine at 7cm for £150 are a great price when in germany at the hamm show they are 200 euro+ for that size and someone came to me with a nice offer they i will sell them, people on hear have been paying £140 for 3cm ones so wots ur problem, im a business and have bills to pay so if u want to pay them i will drop my prices just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> as per usual lol


Whats that for :S


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> i will sell my balfouri for wot i want if people are paying £70 for a sling from preditor or pray mine at 7cm for £150 are a great price when in germany at the hamm show they are 200 euro+ for that size and someone came to me with a nice offer they i will sell them, people on hear have been paying £140 for 3cm ones so wots ur problem, im a business and have bills to pay so if u want to pay them i will drop my prices just for you!


I don't believe i mentioned your name? but if the cap fits......


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yell its funny how u but it up tho isnt it saying people buying balfouri and selling them for £150, now if that wasnt aimed at me :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> yell its funny how u but it up tho isnt it saying people buying balfouri and selling them for £150, now if that wasnt aimed at me :whistling2:


We never mentioned names we were just pointing out that some people take making a profit too far. But if u feel that its about u then fine.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i think it was aimed at a certain other person, seeing as someone just paid that for a MM balfouri

but what do i know? lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> i think it was aimed at a certain other person, seeing as someone just paid that for a MM balfouri
> 
> but what do i know? lol


Was just a general comment :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> yell its funny how u but it up tho isnt it saying people buying balfouri and selling them for £150, now if that wasnt aimed at me :whistling2:





shep1979 said:


> i have 2 balfouri for sale and they/me are nothing to do with this dodgy conman, i would just like to point this out to people as i dont want this putting people off my sales


I'm detecting more than a hint of paranoia here, but I can't control how other people interpret what I say.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

why would it be? i just dont want to be linked with some scammer since i have the same species for sale


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I havent and I don't believe anyone else has to be honest, I think we'd all be game enough to point fingers and name names if that were the case.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spidersteve said:


> I havent and I don't believe anyone else has to be honest, I think we'd all be game enough to point fingers and name names if that were the case.


exactly lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol some of you are right bitches! It's like do you have nothing better to do? I think any sling over £20 is over priced. I also feel that while idiots like you lot buy these expensive spiders then you're doing nothing for the pricing within the hobby. So rather than moaning about it how about you all simply stop buying them?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol some of you are right bitches! It's like do you have nothing better to do? I thnik any sling over £20 is over priced. I also feel that while idiots like you lot buy these expensive spiders then you're doing nothing for the pricing within the hobby. So rather than moaning about it how about you all simply stop buying them?


I agree with you regarding pricing. But there are some people here who are extremely quick to point out occasions where they feel they have been short-changed or cheated regarding purchases, but who have no such scruples when it comes to selling stock of their own.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I agree with you regarding pricing. But there are some people here who are extremely quick to point out occasions where they feel they have been short-changed or cheated regarding purchases, but who have no such scruples when it comes to selling stock of their own.



Yup then they should be named and shamed! I really don't care to much for people trying to make profit off of private collections, shep1979 i feel fair enough as he does it for a living, same as TSS etc. But people that try to sell there own breeding stock at silly prices get on my nerves as it's us the hobbyist, that need to try to get the prices down not try to make a huge profit!

I recently sold a hell of a lot of my stuff and i don't think i made a penny profit as i sold them all for less than i got them in at


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol some of you are right bitches! It's like do you have nothing better to do? I think any sling over £20 is over priced. I also feel that while idiots like you lot buy these expensive spiders then you're doing nothing for the pricing within the hobby. So rather than moaning about it how about you all simply stop buying them?


I agree 100% with this. Funny enough when P. met first came on sale they were if I remember right either 150 or 200 pounds each for 1st instar spiderlings, yet this was at the time considered a fair price by many and they sold like virgin whores. 
The thing is with this hobby there are no recomended retail prices for spiders. If someone is selling any type of spider for even 500 pounds or more, and someone is happy to pay this then no one is being ripped off even if you can get it cheaper elsewhere. You would only be getting ripped off if you never recieved your purchase, or if the purchase is not what it was said to be.
Now for the most stupid comment in such a thread.


> i hate people that are in it for the money rather than to actually help the hobby,


so if any of you agree with this, then buying from places like the spidershop, vag cheeseman, or infact many or most online or offline dealers is a big no no, because wake up people this is why they import so many spiders, to sell them and make a profit or do you think these people just live of free air? Stop bloody complaining about such things and just don't buy them if you think they are too pricey.
Put it this way if you see 6 apples at asda for a pound and then see 6 apples at tescos for 60p, are you dickheaded enough to go to asda and make a rageing campain againts the rippoff price of their apples, or do you just simply go and buy your 6 apples where they are cheeper?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

for the record if I thought I could sell some of my spiders for a a lot of money I would do and I would not feel bad about it at all. I after all don't owe anyone any favours and I do not see why I owe it to the helping of the hobby to sell any of my spiders very cheep.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> I agree 100% with this. Funny enough when P. met first came on sale they were if I remember right either 150 or 200 pounds each for 1st instar spiderlings, yet this was at the time considered a fair price by many and they sold like virgin whores.
> The thing is with this hobby there are no recomended retail prices for spiders. If someone is selling any type of spider for even 500 pounds or more, and someone is happy to pay this then no one is being ripped off even if you can get it cheaper elsewhere. You would only be getting ripped off if you never recieved your purchase, or if the purchase is not what it was said to be.
> Now for the most stupid comment in such a thread.
> 
> ...





Baldpoodle said:


> for the record if I thought I could sell some of my spiders for a a lot of money I would do and I would not feel bad about it at all. I after all don't owe anyone any favours and I do not see why I owe it to the helping of the hobby to sell any of my spiders very cheep.



Thank God! someone with some bloody common sense at last! :notworthy:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Yeah!
BP always straight to the point!:2thumb:

And you put the sniff my pants guy back up! Hahaha


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Well this got out of hand big time jeez. Some of u should lighten up in a discussion rather than sending the witch hunt out.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> I agree 100% with this. Funny enough when P. met first came on sale they were if I remember right either 150 or 200 pounds each for 1st instar spiderlings, yet this was at the time considered a fair price by many and they sold like virgin whores.
> The thing is with this hobby there are no recomended retail prices for spiders. If someone is selling any type of spider for even 500 pounds or more, and someone is happy to pay this then no one is being ripped off even if you can get it cheaper elsewhere. You would only be getting ripped off if you never recieved your purchase, or if the purchase is not what it was said to be.
> Now for the most stupid comment in such a thread.
> 
> ...


on the contrary i don't buy from the 2 mentioned or any others and never have


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> on the contrary i don't buy from the 2 mentioned or any others and never have


So you have never brought from people like Sven Koeppler?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/473924-buying-spiders-2.html#post5783831
or Michael Scheller?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...74-what-did-people-get-bts-2.html#post6313306
and from the look of that post you would also be very happy to buy from the spidershop anyway (and why shouldn't you be).
But what is funny is the change of tune :whistling2:.....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2-monocentropus-lambertoni-3.html#post5836569
Hold on though I suppose this is ok though as they are a newish species in the hobby blah blah blah


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> So you have never brought from people like Sven Koeppler?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/473924-buying-spiders-2.html#post5783831
> or Michael Scheller?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...74-what-did-people-get-bts-2.html#post6313306
> ...


i would be happy to if all their prices were as cheap as the H.Macs they're selling but they're not

i've never bought from Sven Koppler, bought once from Michael Scheller and what has that last post of mine on the Lambertoni thread got to do with anything?

my post on this thread said that i hate it when people think more about the money than the hobby?

it's nothing to do with whether i think paying hefty sums of money is worth it or not is it?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> i would be happy to if all their prices were as cheap as the H.Macs they're selling but they're not
> 
> i've never bought from Sven Koppler, *bought once from Michael Scheller* and what has that last post of mine on the Lambertoni thread got to do with anything?
> 
> ...


Then you have supported someone who's in it for the money! None of those sellers do it out of the goodness of their heart they all whack a hefty profit on top of what they sell :bash:

Not that theres anything wrong with that...they are running businesses, thats how it works...


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> i would be happy to if all their prices were as cheap as the H.Macs they're selling but they're not
> 
> i've never bought from Sven Koppler, bought once from Michael Scheller and what has that last post of mine on the Lambertoni thread got to do with anything?
> 
> ...


 just picking at straws there I think lol.:whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree the spider hobby is full of dodgy sh1tebags these days, blue spider this first time in the hobby that blah blah.. who needs it eh.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Muze said:


> Not that theres anything wrong with that...they are running businesses, thats how it works...


Better than that as its a hobby/business as the guy also has a 9-5 job so the extra profit he is making is just going towards a better life style more than anything else lol.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Muze said:


> Then you have supported someone who's in it for the money! None of those sellers do it out of the goodness of their heart they all whack a hefty profit on top of what they sell :bash:
> 
> Not that theres anything wrong with that...they are running businesses, thats how it works...


ok fair enough that's 1



Baldpoodle said:


> just picking at straws there I think lol.:whistling2:


how am i?

you haven't even answered my question,

how has me saying what i said in this thread, got to do with me saying in another thread that paying a hefty sum is worth it as long as you're satisfied?

oh and well done spending your past hour or whatever searching through threads for quotes i've made just to try and prove me wrong


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> Better than that as its a hobby/business as the guy also has a 9-5 job so the extra profit he is making is just going towards a better life style more than anything else lol.


Lucky bugger! :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> how am i?
> 
> you haven't even answered my question,


Do I have to then? Are you that important that all your questions should be answered however dumb they may be?



RAZZ-MCFC said:


> how has me saying what i said in this thread, got to do with me saying in another thread that paying a hefty sum is worth it as long as you're satisfied?


Well if you can't see how stupid this looks Im not sure you are going to understand my answer either but I will give it a go.
On this thread you are more or less saying how you hate it when people selling spiders, ripp people off by selling them for excessive prices* (note you haven't put it in these words but that is how it comes over)*. Yet in the other thread you more or less say that if you are happy with the excessive price you have paid then the spider was worth it. *(and note you haven't put it in these words but that is how it comes over)*. 
This then would mean if you are happy to pay an excessive price then the excessive price must be ok, this would in turn mean the seller who is chargeing the excessive price, is not infact chargeing an excessive price and is just helping the hobby. lol what bull crap.
As I say though if you can't see it before I can not expect you to see it now.



RAZZ-MCFC said:


> oh and well done spending your past hour or whatever searching through threads for quotes i've made just to try and prove me wrong


With my internet conection it only took 5 minutes to show you for such a huge fibber.:whip:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Muze said:


> Lucky bugger! :lol2:


I know lol. Its true though sellers are not going to travel so far to a show if they don't think they will make a nice tidy sum at the end of it. ssssshhhh really they do it to help the hobby lol:lol2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> Do I have to then? Are you that important that all your questions should be answered however dumb they may be?
> 
> 
> Well if you can't see how stupid this looks Im not sure you are going to understand my answer either but I will give it a go.
> ...


so apart from turning to insults to try and back up your argument you're jumping to conclusions as well, good one!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

What about W/C spiders that may work out at around £5-£10 per animal including costs/losses does no one ever make a mark up on them that could be considered a "ripoff" compared with a online dealers mark on C/B slings they have bought in?.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> so apart from turning to insults to try and back up your argument you're jumping to conclusions as well, good one!


honesty whatever. I have no more insulted you than you have me.:roll:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> What about W/C spiders that may work out at around £5-£10 per animal including costs/losses does no one ever make a mark up on them that could be considered a "ripoff" compared with a online dealers mark on C/B slings they have bought in?.


 lol good point


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> honesty whatever. I have no more insulted you than you have me.:roll:


yeah because i have insulted you :roll:

i'm not even bothering arguin with you anymore


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> I know lol. Its true though sellers are not going to travel so far to a show if they don't think they will make a nice tidy sum at the end of it. ssssshhhh really they do it to help the hobby lol


I know, they only do it cos it gives em a warm fuzzy feeling inside :whistling2:



Oderus said:


> What about W/C spiders that may work out at around £5-£10 per animal including costs/losses does no one ever make a mark up on them that could be considered a "ripoff" compared with a online dealers mark on C/B slings they have bought in?.


Where do you think the majority of TSS stock comes from?...Its WC...or certainly used to be. I wont mention suitcases lol.

Oh and im selling a blue spider in the classifieds for £150 at the mo if anyone fancies a pop...


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Muze said:


> I know, they only do it cos it gives em a warm fuzzy feeling inside :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you think the majority of TSS stock comes from?...Its WC...or certainly used to be. *I wont mention suitcases lol*


no need lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> yeah because i have insulted you :roll:
> 
> i'm not even bothering arguin with you anymore


 Oh please tell it to someone who cares a little. BTW sarcasim can be classed as an insult.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Muze said:


> Where do you think the majority of TSS stock comes from?...Its WC...or certainly used to be. I wont mention suitcases lol


Yes a company in Denver had a lot to do with it I think


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> Oh please tell it to someone who cares a little. BTW sarcasim can be classed as an insult.


get over yourself!

i don't care anymore


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

whatever happened to the invert section being the friendly part of the forums:lol2:









but anyway im sellin 1cm salmon pinks for £50 anyone interested?????


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Theevilreddevil said:


> but anyway im sellin 1cm salmon pinks for £50 anyone interested?????


:rotfl:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> get over yourself!
> 
> i don't care anymore


 :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Theevilreddevil said:


> whatever happened to the invert section being the friendly part of the forums:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tell you what if they are you will quids in but on the down side you will be branded a nasty ripper offer type person by a bunch of idiots could you live with yourself? lol:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Did somebody mention suitcases?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Did somebody mention suitcases?


Just in passing I think and not anything to make a shop load of puns about.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Just in passing I think and not anything to make a shop load of puns about.


As if i really would! I just thought i could do with one, i'm off to Brazil.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Did somebody mention suitcases?



Yeah me! :lol2:

i also have a blue spider for £150...wanna call me a scammer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Abi love 
Hows things 
paul


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Muze said:


> Yeah me! :lol2:
> 
> i also have a blue spider for £150...wanna call me a scammer :Na_Na_Na_Na:



You're such a scammer!!!!!! How dare you scam me for a blue thing  I'll give you £160!!! 

What a bargain!!! DOH!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> Hi Abi love
> Hows things
> paul


Hiya Paul, Hows you? 



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You're such a scammer!!!!!! How dare you scam me for a blue thing  I'll give you £160!!!
> 
> What a bargain!!! DOH!


What no microwave! :gasp:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought you were legging it tim :lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Muze said:


> Hiya Paul, Hows you?
> 
> 
> 
> What no microwave! :gasp:


Fine love
how about roy ?
Long time no chat to either of you.
I did try ringing last week but no reply


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok heres one for you who would be considered the scammer in this case.

someone selling a adult female P.met for 100quid or someone selling a juvenile female P.met for 100quid? I know which one I would buy if I was going to make a choice.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> I thought you were legging it tim :lol2:


I might not be in the market for anything new right now, infact i need to clear a few debts. But how can anyone say no to a blue spider? £150? I'd pay double


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> Ok heres one for you who would be considered the scammer in this case.
> 
> someone selling a adult female P.met for 100quid or someone selling a juvenile female P.met for 100quid? I know which one I would buy if I was going to make a choice.


the juvenile, well I would....


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> Fine love
> how about roy ?
> Long time no chat to either of you.
> I did try ringing last week but no reply


We're ok mate ...on msn if you want a chat :2thumb:



Baldpoodle said:


> Ok heres one for you who would be considered the scammer in this case.
> 
> someone selling a adult female P.met for 100quid or someone selling a juvenile female P.met for 100quid? I know which one I would buy if I was going to make a choice.


the juv for me female could be on its last legs



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I might not be in the market for anything new right now, infact i need to clear a few debts. But how can anyone say no to a blue spider? £150? I'd pay double


The X sp blue is worth more than a P.met as far as i can find...i personally think its a nicer spider as its out on display nearly all the time and gets bigger.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I might not be in the market for anything new right now, infact i need to clear a few debts. But how can anyone say no to a blue spider? £150? I'd pay double


How about.....a....black spider for £2000....if you can guess what it is.....if not,the price doubles ?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> How about.....a....black spider for £2000 ?



Only if TSS says it's 'rare'


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Only if TSS says it's 'rare'


:lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Only if TSS says it's 'rare'


yeah lol and was brought in via suitcase :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Muze said:


> yeah lol and was brought in via suitcase :whistling2:


Been banned for a while so I don't know what this "suitcase" thing is abi ....care to explain :whistling2:
Just logged on MSN and no sign of you honey.
Paul


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Muze said:


> yeah lol and was brought in via suitcase :whistling2:


The ultra rare 'suitcase spider' these are only found in Lee's suitcase! Hence we shall be selling them for £450!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> Been banned for a while so I don't know what this "suitcase" thing is abi ....care to explain :whistling2:
> Just logged on MSN and no sign of you honey.
> Paul


Haha oh im sure you do :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ok i did not mention Shep at all i would like to make that clear. It was him who went off on a tangent. So can people now calm down and stop trying to get me banned :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The ultra rare 'suitcase spider' these are only found in Lee's suitcase! Hence we shall be selling them for £450!


Thems the ones!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Suitcase spiders :gasp:

When do they come on sale? I have money burning a hole on my pocket.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Suitcase spiders :gasp:
> 
> When do they come on sale? I have money burning a hole on my pocket.



Haha in this hobby a good chunk of them came out of a suitcase at some point in time : victory:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Which dark and gloomy back street will I find the lorry with the suitcase on?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Which dark and gloomy back street will I find the lorry with the suitcase on?


suitcases, plural.: victory:

But urm, I heard the security folks TOOK THE SUITCASE SP. AWAY!!:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

No plural needed if only looking for one suitcase :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

MMMMM.....these "suitcase spids".....are they rare and how expensive are they :mf_dribble:?
I may buy a few and try the japanese market......*"suitcase spider"*.......has a ring to it don't you think :whistling2:


----------

